# Problems with Schmidt Ceramic Roller



## DLC (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello,
I have turned many ball point kits from Rockler and I recently turned my first higher end kit (Gentleman's kit from CUSA)  The first supplied ink cartridge did not work at all.  When I contacted CUSA they were very helpful and sent a replacement the next day.  I have been writing with this for several days and now it does not work.  The cartridge is marked "Schmidt Safety Ceramic Roller 888 F Non-Dry-Refill"  Have others had similar problems?  Am I doing something wrong?  Do you recommend other types of refills?  Again this pen is for my own use, but I give away many pens as gifts and I would not want to give away a pen that does not work properly.  

Thanks for your feedback,

DLC


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 3, 2007)

I haven't had a drying problem yet at all. I'll be sending a pen order out tomorrow that includes 10 extra blue refills so now that you have brought this up I'll test them all before boxing the order up.
Thanks.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 3, 2007)

have you tried putting the cap on and tapping it (nib down) in your hand a few times? might just have air bubbles.


----------



## airrat (Jan 4, 2007)

I gave a friend 3 refills.  All Schmidts, ballpoints, they all dont work.  I went through the refills I had and found 3 more that skipped so bad I threw them out.


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't say I've encountered any problems with the Schmidt cartridges yet. My problems have all been with the Hauser cartridges.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 4, 2007)

A lot of my customers are wanting the steel cartridge Schmidt. I changed mine out in my Baron and now I change all of my personal rollers out to it. I upcharge to cover the extra cost of the refill, but they seem to like it better as well.
Andy


----------



## Mark4583 (Jan 4, 2007)

Was just going to send one out myself, No trouble with it, Ive also had trouble with the Hauser also.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 4, 2007)

I tend to use the Montblanc rollerball refills, and like them a lot.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 4, 2007)

Schmidt's may be the finest refills on the market. I don't like to use, or sell, anything else. 
Did you make sure the protective coating was removed from the tip before writing? Just pick it off with your fingernail.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had some trouble with Hauser cartridges skipping after a few days. They also seem to feel gritty (not as smooth) when writing compared to the Schmidt. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />I've had some trouble with Hauser cartridges skipping after a few days. They also seem to feel gritty (not as smooth) when writing compared to the Schmidt. Maybe it's just me.



Same here, I normally exchange a Hauser for a Schmidt within a few days only.


----------



## tone (Jan 5, 2007)

I seem to have trouble with many of the rollerball cartridges, schmidt and hauser alike. Evern the metal Schmidt 5888's. They seem to write great at first and then gradually but quickly get finer lined and less smooth. I think I have a good one this time. Going strong after two weeks. A 5888.

 I once heard not to keep them point up but then the clip is on the wrong end if it's to go in the pocket.

Tony


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 8, 2007)

The Hausers that come with rollerballs SUCK. 


The Schmidts that come with Rollerballs SUCK. 


I have had bad experiences with ALL of them. 



EVERY SINGLE ROLLERBALL I make and use, give away, or sell, I set the Schmidt/Hauser crap aside and go to Wal Mart and buy the Pilot G2 Refill. Hold the Schmidt up to the package and double check that it's the same size and shape. 

The G2 is cheap (less than a buck) and writes great. You can go to Staples, OfficeMax or Office Depot and often get the multicolored packs with red and blue also. I like the red, I use it at work. 


I also like telling my friends/family that they can go to Staples and get a refill, that way they don't call me all the time when they wear it out or drop it and damage the pen roller. [B)]


----------

